# Opening Up a Supplement Store - Who Can Offer Advice?



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

In my town, we have a Holland & Barrett on the busiest street that sells all the usual sports supplements, big range of Maximuscle which is not as popular here in Ireland, there was another supplement shop at a much quieter location that sold many Optimum Nutrition products, that's the most popular brand here in Ireland, this shop closed down recently, not sure why, a few people said the guy running it hadn't a business head and wasn't approachable at all.

There's a premises for rent a few shops down from the H&B on the busy street. Myself and a mate are looking at taking this over and setting up shop here. He has access to good trade prices as he's already in that line of business.

Why our store would be better than H&B:

- cheaper prices

- greater product range

- more flexibility to do deals

- greater product knowledge than H&B, better customer service.

We're looking at distributing local gyms, sports clubs as we're both from the area, can do deliveries.

Products we're looking to sell:

whey

casein

weight gainer

creatine/glutamine/BCAA's/pre workout

multi vits

fish oils

bars

RTD shakes in a fridge

That's probably it for now, will consider health food too at some point if the business kicked off. Nothing is concrete yet, we're hoping to view the premises early next week.

Can anybody add any advice/experience/idea's?

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

Who is supplying your stock?


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dave said:


> Who is supplying your stock?


Will contact Bodytemple for BCAA's, Pre Workouts etc.

My mate has contacts for different brands of protein based products as he's already in that line of business.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

shane278 said:


> Will contact Bodytemple for BCAA's, Pre Workouts etc.
> 
> My mate has contacts for different brands of protein based products as he's already in that line of business.


Ahh spot on m8, might be worth an ask on here some of the reps might be able to sort some deals out?

Good luck with it all m8, certainly sounds like theres an opening for it there!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Have you worked out how much capital you'll need and inventory levels etc? Will you be doing online sales too? How are you cementing the business relationship with your mate - limited company or partnership?


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Have you worked out how much capital you'll need and inventory levels etc? Will you be doing online sales too? How are you cementing the business relationship with your mate - limited company or partnership?


My mate will provide the funding, he wants me to run it, whatever the cost to setup, I can then offer him 50% of the cost when I have it for 50% of the business.

We didn't consider an online shop, if the business was a success after 12 months, it might be something to consider. For now we're just looking at the high street shop.Location is excellent, 5 shops down from H&B, the only other competition shut down a few weeks a go.


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm guessing there is a couple of gyms not too far away?

The town is busy? Not too small?

Only thing with H&B is their whey, mass gain etc is very little yet, but that's not what they tend to sell most of. They have nuts, dried fruits etc. If it were me I would do a bit of stalking and see what people buy from there. See what sort of people go in etc.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

shane278 said:


> the only other competition shut down a few weeks a go.


Does this not concern you?


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

Jecko said:


> I'm guessing there is a couple of gyms not too far away?
> 
> The town is busy? Not too small?
> 
> Only thing with H&B is their whey, mass gain etc is very little yet, but that's not what they tend to sell most of. They have nuts, dried fruits etc. If it were me I would do a bit of stalking and see what people buy from there. See what sort of people go in etc.


Plenty of gyms that we'd look to supply direct, not the most hardcore of places. Lots of sports teams too.

A chat with a staff member of H&B is certainly on the agenda.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

If you go in H&B you will notice the majority of what they sell is not protein powders etc. So dont be fooled into thinking if that shops busy theres a big demand for protein supps.

I`d certainly do market research if I was you. There`s a few small supplement shops around my way but can honestly say ive never seen any customers in them when ive walked past. The local gyms around here sell their own proteins powders and other stuff.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

People still buy from supplement shops??


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dan 45 said:


> Does this not concern you?


Not at all, his location was down a small side street, he was known as a bit of a scumbag, not approachable at all.


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

With the above couple of posts said. It may leave you with opening an online supplement shop.

No rent. But then you have major competition with the already well known sites.


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

Jecko said:


> With the above couple of posts said. It may leave you with opening an online supplement shop.
> 
> No rent. But then you have major competition with the already well known sites.


I feel we could be far more competitive opening a store as there's an opportunity here to do so in an ideal location as opposed to being just another online store where competition would be far greater.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

i actually much prefer walking away with the supps i want than waiting, GNC has great bogof deals at the minute that are hard to beat, i got two tubs of no explod for 49 quid! now thats cheap

ive seen a fair few supplement shops open and close and i think there is little margin in it so prob not the best, its the others things that will get people in, like gym clothing, equipment (e.g. straps, fat gripz etc etc)


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

We got a new supplement shop in our town, it looks pretty good, but never see anyone in there. I went in last week to price up my protein requirements, their budget stuff was still more expensive than bulk powders etc. I said thanks bought a protein bar and walked out. This is probably why the last shop in your area closed.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

IMO your mad!

It's always a very difficult thing to turn something u have a passion for into A PROFITABLE VIABLE Business! Because u get blinded by your passion for it and don't look at it from a purely business pov, and tbf mate you have already shown to do this in this thread by dismissing things straight off that really you should be considering very carefully!

I would not even consider this a business.

If you think you can just open a store and have no online side to it you WILL fail I guarentee it! Have you actually worked out how many products you need to shift on a WEEKLY basis just to cover your costs?

That's before making a penny profit?

I think that should be one thing you do quickly before anything and be honest if you think it's doable I can assure the amount of units you will realise needs to be shifted week in week out will make your eyes water!

Then not to have a web site!? Oh dear we'll that's got fail witten all over it, very few businesses could even stay open these days with out the online sales, it's just not possible unless your very neiche with very specific customers, which ur not.

Sorry I don't mean to burst anyone's bubble but GREAT ideas don't always make Great businesses and I think this is just a classic example, I wish you the best of luck your gonna need it!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sincerely best of luck in your venture, but the fact you said a supplement shop in the same town closed down (presumably due to lack of sales) then this would be ringing many alarm bells in my head. I know you said the guy running it was not the most savvy, but still wouldn't fill me with confidence.

However, like I said, sincerely good luck in your venture.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

do the math.. even being very conservative your running costs could be:

800 rent

100 rates

200 elec/gas

50 tel/internet

1200 wages (just for yourself)

ive prob left out other costs tbf so thats £2350 every month you have to make in profit just to break even. lets say you manage to make a fiver for every tub of protein you sell that would mean you would have to sell 470 units a month. Not something id bother with you would probably be better opening a kebab shop up.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Remember you will be competing with online and the likes of discountsupplements.ie and unsportsnutrition.ie who already have a considerable customer base from social media marketing. And that's excluding UK bulk suppliers like MP, BP and TPW that get recommended on boards.ie

It will be extremely tough to compete on bricks and mortar alone.


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Wish youse boys the best of luck. Its good to see people opening a buisnes in todays financial climate. You seem very enthusiastic and positive and this will take you far


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

I am no business expert but it seems that you are entering a crowded market. You will need to offer something different to the rest to survive.

Have you thought about perhaps sourcing bulk amount of eggs, chicken breast etc?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Good luck mate.

Keep us all posted with updates!

Shame we can't all knock our heads together on here and open a chain of shops


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

shane278 said:


> In my town, we have a Holland & Barrett on the busiest street that sells all the usual sports supplements, big range of Maximuscle which is not as popular here in Ireland, there was another supplement shop at a much quieter location that sold many Optimum Nutrition products, that's the most popular brand here in Ireland, this shop closed down recently, not sure why, a few people said the guy running it hadn't a business head and wasn't approachable at all.
> 
> There's a premises for rent a few shops down from the H&B on the busy street. Myself and a mate are looking at taking this over and setting up shop here. He has access to good trade prices as he's already in that line of business.
> 
> ...


Contact white label companies to get your own brand going. Most have pretty low minimums so it's easy to start it small... and most do custom formulations too.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

With the likes of bulk powders and protein I would think carefully about a brick and mortar store, unless this town has a large fitness community or is next to a busy gym. Good luck all the same


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

I work for a nutritional supplement retailer, they've stores for around 40 years but they are struggling now and most of the money / future is coming from the online shop .. the boom in supplement shops has been and gone, it's not a new thing anymore and the wholesalers already have their favourite companies that they offer the best margins too. unless your friend is going to be leveraging some reputation from an existing company that is known to spend thousands a month on stock, your new company won't be starting out on the best margins and therefore not sure how you're going to be undercutting everyone else.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Also with ON being the most popular brand in Ireland you don't make much. There margins are very low if selling below the RRP which no one does bar elverys


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

I haven't a pot to p1ss in regarding finance, I'm a recent business graduate just back from Australia where I was for 12 months. This creates a job, I get experience, even if it were only for 6 months, there's positives I can take from it.

These plans could be scuppered after we meet the letting agent as he might insist on a particular length of time for the contract, the rent might be unreasonable or whatever, the point of the post was to hear from people who have succeeded and from others who haven't and to take all advice on board.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

You are a brave man, it looks like an extremely competitive game to get into and the internet is a tough / almost impossible entity to compete with!


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

Some really good input, I appreciate all the comments.

Around here lots of people don't buy from online shops, they've never heard of bulk suppliers, they buy from gyms, sports shops, only the more hardcore BB's would have actually heard of the bulk suppliers.

I expect most of our customer base to be the average gym user, rugby players, hurling and football players, Optimum Nutrition sponsor 3 of the big rugby teams here in Ireland plus plus one of the biggest hurling teams hence why that brand is the no.1 seller in Ireland. I had a look in H&B, the shelves were full of Maximuscle, the sales clerk said it doesn't sell, the Optimum Nutrition shelf was practically empty, he said the gold standard whey was a big seller.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

shane278 said:


> I haven't a pot to p1ss in regarding finance, I'm a recent business graduate just back from Australia where I was for 12 months. This creates a job, I get experience, even if it were only for 6 months, there's positives I can take from it.
> 
> These plans could be scuppered after we meet the letting agent as he might insist on a particular length of time for the contract, the rent might be unreasonable or whatever, the point of the post was to hear from people who have succeeded and from others who haven't and to take all advice on board.


With respect if that's ur situation how the hell are you fronting 50% of the costs? You have any idea how much half will be! Ur in for a good few grand here and I mean a good few grand start ups are not cheap!! Even my business which was purely on line run from home affair cost me 5k to get running!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> With respect if that's ur situation how the hell are you fronting 50% of the costs? You have any idea how much half will be! Ur in for a good few grand here and I mean a good few grand start ups are not cheap!! Even my business which was purely on line run from home affair cost me 5k to get running!


whats your website link?


----------



## Se7en (Jun 24, 2012)

I think you have answered your own questions


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

anabolik said:


> People still buy from supplement shops??


theres a supplement shop in my town that will beat any price online .they do local delivery same day cracking litte buisness they have got up and running .they have a facebook page but dont know if aloud to post link.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

you're mental mate, why would you open a shop when you can do it easier/cheaper online


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> With respect if that's ur situation how the hell are you fronting 50% of the costs? You have any idea how much half will be! Ur in for a good few grand here and I mean a good few grand start ups are not cheap!! Even my business which was purely on line run from home affair cost me 5k to get running!


what cost you 5K?


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

anabolik said:


> People still buy from supplement shops??


I own a supplement shop have done for 5 years , what do you get of the net no advice .at our shop you got, people to talk to tell you the right supps you should be having , meal plans weighed every 2 weeks . You won't get that on the dark side of the moon ..


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

wezo said:


> I own a supplement shop have done for 5 years , what do you get of the net no advice .at our shop you got, people to talk to tell you the right supps you should be having , meal plans weighed every 2 weeks . You won't get that on the dark side of the moon ..


Without beng disrespectful to your customers I think most of your client base are probably non tech savvy folk who dont know how to use the Internet properly, as everything can be found in minutes....information, cheaper prices etc.

Which of course makes no difference to you, if the moneys coming in then it doesnt really matter what the customers are like.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Zola said:


> Without beng disrespectful to your customers I think most of your client base are probably non tech savvy folk who dont know how to use the Internet properly, as everything can be found in minutes....information, cheaper prices etc.
> 
> Which of course makes no difference to you, if the moneys coming in then it doesnt really matter what the customers are like.


Why do people have PT's?

Why do people have nutritionists?

Why do people buy from their butcher?

Price isn't the be all and end all.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

I buy off the net but do love walking into supplement shops

Good luck OP!


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Zola said:


> Without beng disrespectful to your customers I think most of your client base are probably non tech savvy folk who dont know how to use the Internet properly, as everything can be found in minutes....information, cheaper prices etc.
> 
> Which of course makes no difference to you, if the moneys coming in then it doesnt really matter what the customers are like.


listen pal lot of my clients work in the office and to say they don't know how to order on line makes you in my eyes a prat , don't you own your own on line company?? you are one disrespectful little man..


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

fcuk me iv just served a hill billy lol swapped him a tub of protein for 2 rabbits happy days...


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

wezo said:


> listen pal lot of my clients work in the office and to say they don't know how to order on line *makes you in my eyes a prat* , don't you own your own on line company?? *you are one disrespectful little man..*


Wow, that's your assumption after his post? Bit of an over reaction isn't it?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

@britbull gives out £000's worth of supplements without taking payment :whistling:

Maybe he could supply you.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

wezo said:


> listen pal lot of my clients work in the office and to say they don't know how to order on line makes you in my eyes a prat , don't you own your own on line company?? you are one disrespectful little man..


fking hell LOL chill your beans


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

wezo said:


> listen pal lot of my clients work in the office and to say they don't know how to order on line makes you in my eyes a prat , don't you own your own on line company?? you are one disrespectful little man..


Haha, chilllllll Winston... I am hardly saying these people are stupid, and I am not being disrespectful..... but they probably just don't know better. Money talks...

Fair play to you if you are doing well.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Get 10 products and prices then add on all of your business running costs and see if you can make any margin on the sale price.

I have an online shop definitely can't make any margin on anything buying from body Tempe or for that matter any uk based supplier some products I even sold at a loss


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

lxm said:


> @britbull gives out £000's worth of supplements without taking payment :whistling:
> 
> Maybe he could supply you.


That's funny mate.I like how you took the pi55 out of my misfortune for laughs

Classy guy

For the O.P...Get a trade account or apply for one, look the prices and margins long and hard before making any commitment

Good Luck


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

britbull said:


> That's funny mate.I like how you took the pi55 out of my misfortune for laughs
> 
> Classy guy


Hope you catch up with that clown who owes you mate.


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Don't get it over reaction chill your beans lol , why should I when zola thinks were only serve think people who cant use the net lol

I mean there you go again these people are stupid, in your own words why are they stupid for buying supplements from a shop ..


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

lxm said:


> @britbull gives out £000's worth of supplements without taking payment :whistling:
> 
> Maybe he could supply you.


Just hope no one owe's you money mate, when you've been good to them. It's not nice.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

wezo said:


> Don't get it over reaction chill your beans lol , why should I when zola thinks were only serve think people who cant use the net lol
> 
> I mean there you go again these people are stupid, in your own words why are they stupid for buying supplements from a shop ..


You've got so worked up over a minor assumption


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

resten said:


> You've got so worked up over a minor assumption


0


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

All the supplement shops in where I live barring one are purely open for under the counter purchases and all are under surveillance by the bacon.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

There`s a supp shop near me in a very small town and its been open for around 2 years and never seen any customers in there.

They don't even have a website ffs. Only one can presume there being a little naughty


----------



## muaythai (Feb 10, 2013)

Opening a business in Ireland? Where you gonna open your second shop, Greece?


----------

